# My Crappy GTS



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

Well... I'm about to sell this beast, and move onto a GTR, so I've decided to post photos and show you guys my car...

Don't mind the GTR badge on the boot, it was put there to hide two screw holes from the previous owner, which I never got around to fixing


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)




----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Crappy GTS?*

Looks mighty fine to me mate!
If thats crappy,then mine looks like a right sh1tster!
Looks like alot of tlc and mods have been going on there.
Hope your GTR is on a par with your GTS quality!

regards..............Paul.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Ditto Paul,

That isn't a crappy GTS - a lot of work and care has gone into it, it's wonderful!!

Claire


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Very nice:smokin:


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

Wow:smokin: 

That's some motor!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Crappy?? That has to be the best GTS I've ever seen!! Looks like its pushing out some serious power as well. All very tastefully done!

love the APs BTW


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Crappy?????*

I agree with everyone else that is the best GTs i've seen too!

Sweet and loooks the Biz!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*crappy - NOT!*

ditto - your car is anything but crappy.

What kind of power is it making?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

whey very nice 

probably making 350 - 400 brake easy with front mount plenum,
turbo and probably internals they are surprising what they can kick out



lee


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

WOW, Merli that looks cool :smokin:

What plenum is that ?
What turbo ?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

looks like trust/greddy one


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

heh...

Thanks for the comments guys...

It's an HKS GT3040 turbo, and a GReddy Plenum Chamber

At only 1.2 bar, it made 375rwhp (280rwkw)... The turbo is good for about 1.8-1.9 bar though...

Mod list, more photos and dyno sheet here:
http://www.fortheboyz.com/cars/merli.php

DCD, I went to Japan earlier this year with Mario, sorry we didn't get around to catching up with you... Next time definitely.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Merli...yes that was too bad we didn't have time to meet. Definitely next time mate


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

*LOL*

I wish my car looked that crappy.... 

Looks great!! :smokin:


----------



## PepsiGuru (Sep 16, 2002)

Ever heard the saying " One man's trash is another man's Gold " 

This is a fine example of that 



Irving 
GTR . . .


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Merli,

Okay so the plenum is a bit special. And the car is fantastic! I see the dump valve sits up on the engine bay rather than in front of the wheels. Is the plenum elbow a special as well, or is something you had made?

John


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Stunning !!!*

That is absolutely beautiful - what a work of art !

As has been said previously, if that's "crappy" i'd love to see what you'd call a good example !

Easily the best GTS 33 i've ever seen....top notch.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

velly nice


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> *Merli,
> 
> Okay so the plenum is a bit special. And the car is fantastic! I see the dump valve sits up on the engine bay rather than in front of the wheels. Is the plenum elbow a special as well, or is something you had made?
> 
> John *


Actually GTRs have their dump valves in front of the driver's wheel, but the GTS usually has it sitting on the silly crossover pipe that goes over the engine, since I don't have that anymore with the new plenum, I could basically put the dump valve anywhere I wanted, and it's theoretially best to have it as close to the throttle body as possible, hence the position I chose.

In reality, it wouldn't have made much difference if I put it another 15cm further away, in the guard in front of the wheel.

:smokin:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

*Wow!*

That's one cool GTS.:smokin: 

Thought mine was nice!

Details of the seats would be nice. Can't tell from the photo's, but are they fully functional? I only ask as I'm thinking of changing my tired old ones. 

Any chance of a spec list?  

Seriously nice mate!


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Wow!*



Andy Hornsby said:


> *That's one cool GTS.:smokin:
> 
> Thought mine was nice!
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy 

They're Recaro SR seats out of a DC2 Integra Type-R. Yes, they are fully functional, since the Type-R is also a two door. This is a requirement in Australia, otherwise the rear seats are inaccessible and the car can only be registered as a two seater! 

Full spec list here: http://www.fortheboyz.com/cars/merli.php


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

*GTS R33*

Merli,

You have a PM!


----------



## Mahony (Oct 29, 2002)

Im going to have to agree with the other peeps, its a mighty fine looking machine, looks like Ive got a long way to go yet.
I wouldnt have thought there would be need to move onto a GTR...  

I actually saw your car, while I was surfing, for sale, somewhere, but lost the website.

Nice to see it Merli...

Steve


----------



## volkspeed (May 30, 2003)

I wish my car would look like that. I am importing one to the USA and its coming in stock.


----------



## hadyn200sx (Jun 4, 2003)

how the hell can you call that crappy???!!! 375 bhp at the rear wheels????jesus!!! start living in the real world mate!! unless theres something SERIOUSLY wrong with the car!!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

How did I miss this thread?!! WOW, absolutely beautiful mate!

That's made me change my mind about keeping the standard look  Those wheels look awesome on white.

Now i've got the inspiration all I need is the money (and some tissues). 

Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

*Plenum and Throttle body*

When I did my install, I looked at this plenum. I was persuaded by one of the companies down under "Sub-Zero Performance" to go for theirs, as it has a bigger throttle body. Im not sure, but I thought that the Greddy one used the std throttle body. Is that the case? It looks like it is. Where does the AAC valve setup sit now?

Very nice car mate. Good power too.

Keep it. Dont sell...


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

*Heres mine...*

Plenum and Big Throttle Body


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Plenum and Throttle body*



Matt_S said:


> *When I did my install, I looked at this plenum. I was persuaded by one of the companies down under "Sub-Zero Performance" to go for theirs, as it has a bigger throttle body. Im not sure, but I thought that the Greddy one used the std throttle body. Is that the case? It looks like it is. Where does the AAC valve setup sit now?*


You were persuaded to go for a custom, handmade plenum over a cast, CAD designed plenum? Interesting.

In my mind, there is no comparison between a researched and CAD designed GReddy plenum chamber, and a handmade plenum with limited design and research into airflow characteristics and cylinder distribution.

I wonder how many test/R&D plenums SubZero Performance made to test for optimal airflow, and most importantly, equal distribution into each cylinder 

As for the throttle body, the GReddy plenum is designed to be used with the larger 90mm Q45/VH45 throttle body. To use the standard 80mm throttle body, you actually have to buy an ADAPTOR plate. Yes, I'm using the larger 90mm throttle body, which is more than adequate to flow upto 600hp.

The AAC/ISC valve bolts onto the bottom/side of the plenum chamber on a specially provisioned place for it.


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Plenum and Throttle body*



Merli said:


> *You were persuaded to go for a custom, handmade plenum over a cast, CAD designed plenum? Interesting.
> 
> In my mind, there is no comparison between a researched and CAD designed GReddy plenum chamber, and a handmade plenum with limited design and research into airflow characteristics and cylinder distribution.
> 
> ...


Good response

Cost was a factor obviously The Sub-Zero Plenum came in at about half of what I could have got the GReddy Plenum you have for. They do two IIRC. The other is not as good as the one which you use.

Interesting about the throttle body too. The throttle body on mine is off a Ford Falcon or summat similar.
Good to hear that it flows the air too. What is the capacity of the plenum? 

Sub-Zero have used this plenum to make up to 700bhp (admittedly with RB30 bottom end), but it WILL flow the air...

Its not as bad as it looks. The inside has fins running the length of it and there are trumpets over each port - both for better air flow and because it is essentially a "smooth bit of ally" which has been rolled.

The reason I asked why you opted for the Jap gear is that I see BIG power outputs from all the Aussy stuff, the guys over there match our flywheel figures at the WHEELS every time, and its annoying cos it costs so much less.....

Dont take it the wrong way that I was questioning your choice of plenum. My plenum is a nice peice of kit, but the Greddy one is just that little bit more special. A friend has one on his SR20. I think I like the Greddyone slightly more - even though its not polished and shiney!:smokin:


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Plenum and Throttle body*



Matt_S said:


> *Good response
> 
> Cost was a factor obviously The Sub-Zero Plenum came in at about half of what I could have got the GReddy Plenum you have for. They do two IIRC. The other is not as good as the one which you use.
> 
> ...


I bought my GReddy plenum straight from Japan, and it cost me around AUD$1300, landed at my doorstep. As far as I remember, the SubZero plenum weighed in at AUD$1450 (inc. fuel rail), so as far as I could see, they were very similarly priced.

Those "trumpets" you're talking about inside your plenum are called "bellmouths" and are excellent for airflow. They actually increase the air speed going into the runners, letting the engine breathe more air...

As for why Jap stuff and not Aussie custom-made stuff, I believe that the Japs have been modifying these cars for a LOT longer than Aussies, and if you saw most of the workmanship on products eminating from Aussie workshops, you'd be very sceptical on their reliability and the amount of R&D that has gone into them.

Aussies like to do "custom" or "one-off" jobs, and make them all shiny and pretty, but japs use CAD design programs and countless hours of R&D to come up with their designs, but aren't too worried about the "bling bling" factor... I guess I prefer Japanese experience over Aussie exuberance.

Another thing you have to consider is the "it's from <insert country here>, it must be good" factor... I have easy access to all these Australian parts and companies, so it doesn't seem very exotic or well made at all, since I see them all the time. For you, it's a kind of "Australian Designed" product, so it holds a higher status over there I guess... Much like "Made in the UK" products are held in higher regard than "Made in Shane's backyard" products (which is what it seems to us)


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

So, do you get any surge?

Beacause of the bigger throttle body, it doesnt like being "blipped". It tends to stall or the revs drop very low and just pick themselves up again. I jhavent cleaned the AAC/IAC yet tho - which may help and also I havent really had it "set-up" properly.

Ive just got a Power FC and been told that this can be mapped round.

I was also told that this is one reason why the GTRs have the throttle bodies - to stop air surge across cylinders 1-3 with a front fed plenum.

Id appreciate any comment you may have Merli....


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

I don't get any power surging, no...

As for dropping and faltering revs on rapid deceleration, it is most probably caused by your externally venting BOV... The AFM has already read this intake of air, and the engine is expecting it, but you're releasing it into atmosphere, so the engine gets confused and revs drop too low... If you replaced your BOV with a recirculating type, it would stop this symptom completely.

It can be tuned out to a certain extent with the PowerFC, but it will still drop revs a little bit and bounce a few times before settling...

"I was also told that this is one reason why the GTRs have the throttle bodies - to stop air surge across cylinders 1-3 with a front fed plenum."

I'm not entirely sure what you mean by "surge across cylinders"... But the problem with front fed plenum chambers is that air is forced into the plenum chamber, and hits the back wall (near cylinders 5 and 6)... This means that there is much more pressure at the back of the plenum (cyl 6), than there is at the front (cyl 1)... 
The problem here is that cylinders 5 and 6 will recieve more airflow than cylinders 1, 2, 3 and 4, causing cylinders 5 and 6 to run a little lean... How lean? Around 2-5% leaner, which is more than enough to cause detonation in those cylinders... The PowerFC has a function where you can set bias on individual injectors to fire earlier or inject more fuel, so you should look into doing this... Best way is to put 6 temperature probes into each exhaust primary, and monitor the heat each cylinder generates, and tune them all accordingly, but that's hardcore 

The RB26 uses individual throttle bodies, which alleviates this problem a little bit, but unfortunately the RB25/20 didn't get them


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

Merli said:


> *I don't get any power surging, no...
> 
> As for dropping and faltering revs on rapid deceleration, it is most probably caused by your externally venting BOV... The AFM has already read this intake of air, and the engine is expecting it, but you're releasing it into atmosphere, so the engine gets confused and revs drop too low... If you replaced your BOV with a recirculating type, it would stop this symptom completely.
> 
> ...


Err, I dont run a BOV at all Eventually I think Ill get a recirc, as Im not that keen on al the "whoosh..." and Im aware of the problems you mention. The only thing I do like about them is the overfuelling on lift off you get, which is quite good for flames

Thanks for the note about tuning of the cylinders.... Ill remember that


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

You don't run a BOV at all?!?!

Why is that exactly?


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

*WHY?*

Well, you dont "NEED" to run a BOV.
It just got left off for now. Thats all. 

I will get one eventually, but I dont really see the need for it as Im only running "low" boost levels. The other thing, is that at the moment I have Ally cold side pipe work and it would be a bitch to weld a flange onto it...


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

Well I'm assuming that you know the purpose of a BOV, other than the ricey sound, and that's to reduce compressor reversion and to prolong the life of the turbo...

Even *NISSAN* deem them necessary and put them on as standard equipment.

I shall never own a turbocharged car without a BOV, as I believe in the simple physics behind their purpose, and don't want to put my turbo's bearing pack and compressor wheel under unnecessary stress.


----------

